# Ο νόμος και ο κοσμήτορας



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά μια δόση γελοιότητας διακρίνω στον κοσμήτορα κάποιας σχολής στο Αριστοτέλειο ή κάνω λάθος; Μπήκαν μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο 30 ταραξίες, έδειραν φοιτητές και τους έστειλαν στο νοσοκομείο, έκαναν καταστροφές, και ο κοσμήτορας βγήκε στον Alter να κάνει έκκληση "να επιτραπεί στους φύλακες να καλούν αμέσως την αστυνομία όταν εισβάλλουν στο πανεπιστήμιο τέτοια άτομα". Μα τι λες, άνθρωπέ μου; Γι' αυτό σε πληρώνει το κράτος (ο φορολογούμενος πολίτης) με μισθό κοσμήτορα; Για να παρακαλάς στην τηλεόραση "να σου επιτρέψουν", αντί να κάνεις αυτό που, κατά δήλωσή σου, είναι "μέσα στα πλαίσια του νόμου για το άσυλο";

Με τέτοια γελοία ανθρωπάκια που διοικούν τα πανεπιστήμια, εγώ προτείνω να τους επιβάλει αμέσως η κυβέρνηση όχι μόνο αυτοδιοίκηση, αλλά και αυτοχρηματοδότηση. Ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί να ανακαλύψουν νέους πόρους χρηματοδότησης των πανεπιστημίων, π.χ. εμπόρους ναρκωτικών. Να τους παρέχουν "πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο" με αντάλλαγμα μερικά εκατομμύρια ευρώ ετησίως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Όταν στους «ναούς της σοφίας» οι δάσκαλοι και οι ελπίδες του μέλλοντος έχουν συνεργαστεί τόσο αρμονικά ώστε να δημιουργηθεί και να διατηρείται αυτό το μπάχαλο, το μόνο άσυλο που μένει είναι το άσυλο ανιάτων. Σ’ αυτή τη χώρα θα νοικιάζουμε σύντομα padded rooms για να πηγαίνουμε λίγη ώρα κάθε μέρα να βαράμε το κεφάλι μας. Να μετατρέψουν τις σχολές σε lunatic asylums, να δούμε την υγειά μας.

Μολών βαλέ


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2009)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα μ' αυτό το βίντεο! Είναι ο πρόδρομος του χιπ-χοπ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Μπα, ένα τρελοτράγουδο ήταν, for a quick buck. Υπήρξε και απάντηση...

...από την Ιωσηφίνα


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Φταίει που δεν πληρώνει κανείς, από όσους είναι στη σύγκλητο, τις ζημιές από την τσέπη του, αλλά ο λογαριασμός έρχεται σε όλους μας.

Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γινόταν αν ένα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ ζητούσε από μια ιδιωτική ασφαλιστική εταιρεία να ασφαλιστεί για τέτοιου είδους ζημίες και να ήταν αυτός ο μόνος τρόπος για να μπορεί να αποζημιώνεται — τι μέτρα θα ζητούσε η ασφαλιστική να επιβληθούν για τη φύλαξη και την προστασία τού ασφαλιζόμενου ιδρύματος ώστε να μπορέσει να αναλάβει την ασφάλισή του με εύλογο ασφάλιστρο. Και τι απαιτήσεις για «δέουσα επιμέλεια» από μέρους των αρχών τού ιδρύματος θα είχε η ασφαλιστική στην εν λόγω σύμβαση.

Ε, εδώ έχουμε το ίδιο το κράτος με όλους τους μηχανισμούς του, τους νόμους και τις λοιπές προβλέψεις του, και το μόνο που γίνεται είναι μια φαρσοκωμωδία με πόλεμο χαρακωμάτων γεμάτο αλληλοκατηγορίες και αποποίηση ευθυνών, κι έναν τεράστιο λογαριασμό στο τέλος για τον (κατά τ' άλλα αμέτοχο κι ανίσχυρο να κάνει κάτι) φορολογούμενο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2009)

Αυτό που κρατάω από το αρχικό της Αλεξάνδρας είναι ότι έδειραν φοιτητές. Να και μια πρωτοτυπία. Περιμένω τώρα τους γονείς τους να φωνάζουν για κατάργηση του ασύλου. 

Στο Αριστοτέλειο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, στις αυλές και τις πρασινάδες που ΔΕΝ καλύπτονται από το άσυλο κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει και δεν καλεί κανείς την αστυνομία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που κρατάω από το αρχικό της Αλεξάνδρας είναι ότι έδειραν φοιτητές. Να και μια πρωτοτυπία. Περιμένω τώρα τους γονείς τους να φωνάζουν για κατάργηση του ασύλου.



Διόλου πρωτότυπο. Δεν αγνοείς, ας πούμε, τα ΚΝΑΤ. Ξύλο μεταξύ φοιτητών πέφτει συνέχεια. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε εγώ δεν είδα την παραπάνω είδηση σε άλλο κανάλι. Καθημερινά πράγματα. Εκτός αν αυτή τη φορά ξεπέρασαν κάποια όρια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ξύλο μεταξύ φοιτητών πέφτει συνέχεια.


Το τι ξύλο πέφτει π.χ. κάθε φορά στη Νομική Αθηνών δεν λέγεται.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2009)

Άλλο το ξύλο μεταξύ φοιτητών κι άλλο το ξύλο που τρώνε οι φοιτητές από εξωπανεπιστημιακά στοιχεία. 
Κι εμείς πλακωνόμασταν στο ξύλο στις συνελεύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Όσο διαβάζει κανείς για το τι συμβαίνει σε κάποιους πανεπιστημιακούς χώρους, καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν αρκεί πια η άρση του ασύλου, αλλά θα πρέπει να προσλάβουν σεκιουριτάδες σε μόνιμη βάση. Μου έλεγε η κόρη μου (που φοιτά σε σχολή στου Ζωγράφου χωρίς τέτοια προβλήματα) για την περίπτωση του φοιτητή που αυτοκτόνησε και έπρεπε να περιμένει η αστυνομία μερικές ώρες για να πάει και να κάνει τις όποιες έρευνες. Δεν είναι, δηλαδή, μόνο θέματα προστασίας της ζωής και της περιουσίας, αλλά το ότι το κράτος δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του αλλά περιμένει από κάποιους τρομοκρατημένους πρυτάνεις να επιβάλουν τάξη και λογική στις φοιτητικές χουντομειοψηφίες (δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι δεξιοί, κνίτες, αναρχικοί, αντεξουσιαστές όταν οι συμπεριφορές είναι φασιστικές).

Ο 29χρονος βρισκόταν με άλλους φοιτητές στο 5ο όροφο του κτιρίου και σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες ξαφνικά βγήκε στο παράθυρο και πήδησε στο κενό.
Οι φοιτητές ενημέρωσαν τον Πρύτανη, ενώ ειδοποιήθηκε και η Αστυνομία. Αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα γιατί μερίδα φοιτητών δεν επέτρεπε στους αστυνομικούς να μπουν στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο που καλύπτεται από το άσυλο. Τελικά, ο πρύτανης συγκάλεσε έκτακτο συμβούλιο και επετράπη η είσοδος στους αστυνομικούς της Ασφάλειας για να διερευνήσουν το συμβάν, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν πρόκειται για ατύχημα, αυτοκτονία ή εγκληματική ενέργεια. http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=799091

Το χτεσινό Βήμα αναφέρει, χωρίς να δίνει λεπτομέρειες, τι συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες. Πουθενά βέβαια δεν έχουν βάλει, για προστασία από τη χούντα, μια άλλη χούντα στη θέση της.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=304590&ct=1&dt=13/12/2009


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2009)

Θα ήθελα επίσης από αυτούς που κόπτονται για τη διατήρηση του ασύλου στη σημερινή τερατώδη του μορφή να μου απαντήσουν σε δυο ερωτήματα:

1) Να μου απαριθμήσουν εκείνες τις φορές που το άσυλο χρειάστηκε να προστατέψει την ελευθερία του λόγου και της έκφρασης από εισβολή της αστυνομίας που θα έμπαινε να τους φιμώσει. Και αντιθέτως, να μετρήσουν τις φορές που διαπράχθηκαν εγκλήματα του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου μέσα στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο.

2) Τι απαντούν στον ακροδεξιό Μπουμπούκο που κυριολεκτικά τούς τάπωσε σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση λέγοντας, "Για ποια ελευθερία της έκφρασης μιλάτε; Ας δηλώσουμε αύριο ότι μπαίνουμε σε πανεπιστημιακό χώρο μερικοί βουλευτές του ΛΑΟΣ για να συμμετάσχουμε σε κάποια συζήτηση, και θα δείτε τι θα γίνει. Εκεί να δείτε ελευθερία λόγου και έκφρασης". 

Και δυστυχώς, ο Μπουμπούκος είχε δίκιο. Το άσυλο δεν προστατεύει καμιά ελευθερία λόγου και έκφρασης. Μόνο φασιστικού τύπου "απαγορεύομε και διατάσσομε" από μια μειοψηφία εξαγριωμένων χούλιγκαν, που κανέναν δεν πείθουν ότι έχουν ίχνος δημοκρατικής συνείδησης μέσα τους.


----------



## crystal (Dec 14, 2009)

Αν όλα γύρω μας ήταν αγγελικά πλασμένα, αγγελικός θα ήταν και ο θεσμός του Ασύλου. 

Αν η Αστυνομία έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά της, δεν θα είχα καμία αντίρρηση να τη βάλω μέσα στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Από τη στιγμή όμως που είναι όπως είναι, ξέρω ότι δεν θα εμποδίσει π.χ. τη διακίνηση των ναρκωτικών, αλλά θα την πάρει στα χέρια της.
(Όχι, δεν έχω τίποτα με τους αστυνομικούς ως όργανα που εκτελούν εντολές, το έχω δηλώσει και παλιότερα άλλωστε. Έχω πρόβλημα μ' αυτούς που τους δίνουν τις εντολές, καθώς και μ' αυτούς που διατηρούν όλη αυτή τη σαπίλα. Και μια που το αναφέραμε, πιστεύω πως όταν το κοινωνικό σύνολο ορίζει μια ομάδα ανθρώπων να κυκλοφορεί ανάμεσά του με όπλα, αυτοί που τους διαλέγουν και τους εκπαιδεύουν θα έπρεπε να κάνουν πολύ καλύτερη δουλειά απ' αυτή που κάνουν τώρα. Αντάξια της συγκεκριμένης ευθύνης.)

Αν οι δάσκαλοι και οι καθηγητές του Πανεπιστημίου έκαναν τους φοιτητές να αγαπήσουν αυτόν τον χώρο και να του αποδίδουν το σεβασμό που του αξίζει, δεν θα γίνονταν καταστροφές. Ο ίδιος ο Πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών πέρσι τον Δεκέμβριο είχε δηλώσει πως νιώθει πως η ευθύνη πέφτει ολόκληρη στους ώμους του, γιατί τα γεγονότα απέδειξαν πως, προφανώς, το λειτούργημά του δεν επιτελείται σωστά. (Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.) Η δήλωση αυτή μου είχε κάνει πολλή εντύπωση, γιατί ήταν η μοναδική φωνή στα υστερικά τηλεπαράθυρα που είπε το προφανές: το μήλο πέφτει κάτω απ' τη μηλιά. Οι μεγαλύτερες γενιές ας κοιταχτούν πρώτα στον καθρέφτη.

Αν τα κόμματα δεν εγγυώνταν την ατιμωρησιά στους νεολαίους τους, αυτοί δεν θα μετατρέπονταν τόσο εύκολα σε εξαγριωμένους χούλιγκαν. 

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, κάποιες μνήμες είναι ακόμη νωπές. Για να ξεχαστούν πρέπει να καλυφτούν με άλλες μνήμες, που δεν θα έχουν καμία σχέση με τις παλιές. Όταν κατεβαίνω στο κέντρο και βλέπω κλούβες και αστυνομικούς οπλισμένους σαν αστακούς με την πρόφαση της καταστολής, ενώ δυο στενά πιο εκεί η πρέζα αλλάζει χέρια και τρία τετράγωνα πιο κάτω ανήλικα κοριτσάκια εκδίδονται με το ζόρι, η εικόνα μού φαίνεται τόσο γελοία και σουρεαλιστική, που λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως καταφέρνει να αλλάξει αυτές τις μνήμες στον κόσμο που τις έχει. Αντιθέτως, σε μένα που γεννήθηκα δέκα χρόνια μετά την πτώση της χούντας, δημιουργείται μια αίσθηση που ενδεχομένως είναι παρόμοια μ' αυτή που είχατε τότε. Κι όχι απλώς δεν νιώθω ασφάλεια, αλλά θα το ένιωθα σαν κατάφωρη παραβίαση αν αυτοί οι τραμπούκοι αποκτούσαν πρόσβαση στο τελευταίο μέρος που δεν μπορούν να μπουν.

Ιδανικό θα ήταν ο θεσμός του Ασύλου να μην έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Τίποτε απ' αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου δεν με πείθει πως αυτό ισχύει. Το ότι υπάρχουν δέκα μπαχαλάκηδες στα Πανεπιστήμια, δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τις πόρτες και να βάλουμε μέσα και τους υπόλοιπους, αλλά μάλλον ότι πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε αυτοί. Κι όταν τα καταφέρουμε, ας σιγουρευτούμε πως αυτοί που θα βάλουμε μέσα θα κάνουν τα πράγματα καλύτερα κι όχι χειρότερα. Μετά, ωραία, ας τις ανοίξουμε διάπλατα. Μόνο που τότε δεν θα υπάρχει πια λόγος. 

Όταν όλα γύρω σου είναι ισοπεδωμένα, δεν γκρεμίζεις και το τελευταίο σπίτι που έμεινε όρθιο. Το καθαρίζεις για να έχεις ένα μέρος να μείνεις και ξεκινάς να χτίζεις από την αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τους προβληματισμούς σου, αλλά, αν υπάρχει διαφθορά στις εφορίες, η λύση δεν θα είναι να αναθέσουμε το έργο των εφοριακών στους προσκόπους. Απλώς πρέπει να καταπολεμήσουμε τη διαφθορά στις εφορίες. Απαίτηση σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία είναι να λειτουργεί σωστά η αστυνομία και να λειτουργεί σωστά το πανεπιστήμιο.

Συμφωνώ πάντως με την καταληκτική σου παράγραφο: «Όταν όλα γύρω σου είναι ισοπεδωμένα, δεν γκρεμίζεις και το τελευταίο σπίτι που έμεινε όρθιο. Το καθαρίζεις για να έχεις ένα μέρος να μείνεις και ξεκινάς να χτίζεις από την αρχή». Περιμένουμε για το «καθάρισμα». Επειδή έχει αργήσει, αν δεν γίνει γρήγορα, οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις θα είναι αυτές που δεν σου αρέσουν.


----------



## crystal (Dec 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> αν υπάρχει διαφθορά στις εφορίες, η λύση δεν θα είναι να αναθέσουμε το έργο των εφοριακών στους προσκόπους. Απλώς πρέπει να καταπολεμήσουμε τη διαφθορά στις εφορίες. Απαίτηση σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία είναι να λειτουργεί σωστά η αστυνομία και να λειτουργεί σωστά το πανεπιστήμιο.



Μα, δεν νομίζω πως είπα κάτι διαφορετικό... Αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα στα Πανεπιστήμια, πρέπει να τα πιάσουμε από τη ρίζα, κι όχι να φωνάξουμε την Αστυνομία να τα καταστείλει. Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτή η Αστυνομία δεν μας εγγυάται πως θα τα καταφέρει, αλλά μας δίνει δείγματα για το αντίθετο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να ασπαστώ τη νοοτροπία "Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα για το Α, αν δεν διορθώσουμε συγχρόνως όλα τα άλλα από το Β ως το Ω". Όσοι έχουν αυτή τη νοοτροπία μού δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι ζουν αυτή τη ζωή σαν πρόβα, και είναι σίγουροι ότι θα υπάρξει μια άλλη ζωή όπου όλα θα λειτουργούν τέλεια, η αστυνομία θα είναι αγγελική και τα πανεπιστήμια θα είναι επίγειοι παράδεισοι.

Άκουσα το επιχείρημα χτες, "Γιατί μιλάνε κάποιοι για τη βία στα πανεπιστήμια; Μα δεν βλέπουν τη βία της γραφειοκρατίας;" Μ' αυτή τη λογική, δεν πρέπει ποτέ να σταματήσουμε κάποιον που περνάει με κόκκινο, αφού υπάρχουν άλλοι που πάνε αντίθετα στο μονόδρομο. Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να χτυπήσουμε τη φοροδιαφυγή, αφού κάποιοι κάνουν εμπόριο ναρκωτικών. Δεν πρέπει να σταματήσουμε αυτούς που καταστρέφουν την περιουσία του δημοσίου, αφού υπάρχουν εφοριακοί που λαδώνονται. Εν ολίγοις, ή όλα ή τίποτα. Κι επειδή δεν γίνονται όλα, επιλέγουμε να μην κάνουμε τίποτα. Αφού υπάρχουν κάποιοι μπάτσοι διεφθαρμένοι, ρίχνω όλους τους μπάτσους στον Καιάδα και δεν δέχομαι να κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα. (Εκτός αν τύχει να με τρακάρει κάποιος χωρίς να φταίω ή να με ληστέψουν, οπότε φωνάζω την αστυνομία και απαιτώ να με προστατέψει.)

Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα, και στις πιο ευνομούμενες χώρες, και σ' εκείνες που είναι στις πρώτες θέσεις παγκοσμίως στους δείκτες ευτυχίας των κατοίκων τους, πουθενά δεν είπε κανένας ότι οι αστυνομικοί με τους πολίτες είναι κολλητοί ή ότι οι πολίτες είναι ενθουσιασμένοι με τη συμπεριφορά της αστυνομίας τους.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 14, 2009)

Άτομο που γνωρίζει νόμους και διατάξεις, μου είχε πει πως το περιβόητο πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο καταργείται (απλά μιλώντας, η αρχές είναι σε θέση να μπούν) όταν αναφερθεί ή διαπιστωθεί πράξη που συνιστά αδίκημα ή κάποια εγκληματική ενέργεια (δεν θυμάμαι την ακριβή διατύπωση). Δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο - γιατί και να ισχύει έχει πολλά κενά ( πχ. ποιός την διαπιστώνει την Χ ενέργεια; οι αρχές πως είναι σε θέση να εξακριβώσουν αν πράγματι έχουν το ''δικαίωμα'' να μπούνε, εαν κ εφόσον κληθούν , κλπ κλπ). Δυστυχώς η Αλεξάνδρα έχει δίκιο σ'αυτό που αναφέρει με τον Μπουμπούκο και την δήλωσή του. Κι απ'οσο μαθαίνω στις περισσότερες σχολές αυτή η λογική επικρατεί, είτε κόκκινη, είτε μπλε, είτε μαύρη. Το χειρότερο ωστόσο για μένα είναι οτι αυτό που προβάλλουν σαν ισχυρότερο επιχείρημα , οτι δηλ. εντός του ασύλου πρέπει να γίνεται ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών κλπ κλπ. είναι και το πρώτο που καταρρίπτεται αυτοστιγμή, αναλογιζόμενοι τις τακτικές που ακολουθούνται. Λες και χρειάζεται κατοχυρωμένος νομικά χώρος για να πεί κάποιος τις απόψεις ή τις ιδέες του. Ή λες κι έξω απο τα Πανεπιστήμια δεν γίνεται ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών και απόψεων. Μάλλον μόνο το δεύτερο συμβαίνει πλέον....


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Crystal, η αστυνομία δεν πρόκειται να στρωθεί στο πανεπιστήμιο και να παρακολουθούν διαλέξεις οι αστυνομικοί, οπότε τα επιχειρήματά σου μου φαίνονται εξωπραγματικά. Η αστυνομία κάθεται και πίνει καφέ στα σχολεία, π.χ.; Ή μήπως κάνει ξαφνικές επισκέψεις στους πολίτες στα σπίτια τους ή στη δουλειά τους; Απ' όσο ξέρω χρειάζεται ένταλμα και χρειάζεται να είναι παρών κι ο εισαγγελέας, ακόμα στην Ελλάδα. Οι νόμοι μας μας παρέχουν τις εγγυήσεις που χρειάζονται, ας αφήσουμε για λίγο τις καχυποψίες κι ας εφαρμόσουμε τους νόμους. 

Αυτό που ζητάνε όσοι ζητάνε την κατάργηση του ασύλου είναι να σταματήσει η ασυδοσία του ασύλου. Γιατί να μην μπορεί η αστυνομία να κάνει έρευνα στο πανεπιστήμιο για ποινικά αδικήματα (ή για ύποπτους θανάτους, βλ. το παράδειγμα της αυτοκτονίας που έδωσε ο νίκελ); Γιατί να μπορεί κάποιος να κάθεται μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο και να πυροβολεί όποιον περνάει απ' έξω και να μην μπορεί να κάνει η αστυνομία τίποτα;

Όσο για την ελευθερία του λόγου στα πανεπιστήμια, δεν υπήρχε ποτέ για να κινδυνέψει. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια που είχα ακούσει δύο παλιούς επί πτυχίω να λένε πόσο λαπάδες ήταν αυτοί οι μικρότεροι φοιτητές (όπως το έτος μου π.χ.), που στις συνελεύσεις τους μίλαγαν όλες οι παρατάξεις ενώ τότε που ήταν το δικό τους έτος μέσα στα πράγματα "δεν τολμούσε να βγάλει κιχ κανένας ΔΑΠίτης, τους σαπίζαμε στο ξύλο".


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

βιαστικά: στα πανεπιστήμια επικρατεί μπάχαλο και το άσυλο πολλές φορές λειτουργεί ως πρόφαση και προστασία για καταστροφές κτλ κτλ. Σωστά;

Από την άλλη, επειδή κυκλοφορώ πολλές φορές την εβδομάδα Ομόνοια και πέριξ, βλέπω σε κάθε γωνία αστυνομικούς με πλήρη εξάρτυση, συχνά και με κουκούλες, οι οποίοι εκτός του ότι αγνοούν όλα αυτά που περιγράφει παραπάνω η Κρίσταλ, παρενοχλούν και τον κόσμο (για να μην πω ότι χαζεύουν τις γυναίκες που περνούν από μπροστά τους και στραβοκοιτάνε τους μαλλιάδες, και ακουστώ κλισέ).

Πρόσφατο περιστατικό: παραλίγο να συλλάβουν φίλο μου, μεγάλο άνθρωπο, γιατί κυκλοφορούσε με δοξάρι κοντραμπάσου και ρετσίνι (για το δοξάρι του κοντραμπάσου). Γιατί το πέρασαν για όπλο (το ρετσίνι, όχι το δοξάρι). Και, σημειωτέον, του όρμησαν την ώρα που οδηγούσε τη μηχανή του. Αλλά καλά να πάθει που κυκλοφορεί στα Εξάρχεια, ο αλήτης. Τι πάει να πει εκεί είναι το ωδείο που κάνει μαθήματα; Να βρει αλλού.

Οι αστυνομικοί που συμμετείχαν στο περιστατικό είναι, κατά τη δική μου γνώμη πάντα, η πλειοψηφία της ελληνικής αστυνομίας. 

Για ποιο λόγο να μπει αυτή η αστυνομία στο πανεπιστήμιο; Να κάνει τι ακριβώς; Να σταματήσει τις καταστροφές; Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσε να γίνει. Αλλά για πείτε μου: Με τι προσόντα;


----------



## StellaP (Dec 15, 2009)

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν υπερασπίζομαι την αστυνομία, αλλά είναι μάλλον παράταιρο να συγκρίνουμε τη σημερινή με εκείνη της χούντας. Τότε όταν συναντούσαμε αστυνομικό ή έπρεπε να περάσουμε έξω από αστυνομικό τμήμα ή αλλάζαμε πεζοδρόμιο ή δρόμο.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

Κυκλοφορώ στην περιοχή Εξαρχείων και προσυπογράφω όλα όσα λέει η Παλαύρα!
StellaP, αυτό που περιγράφεις ισχύει στην πιο πάνω «ύποπτη» περιοχή... Όταν πρόκειται να περάσεις ανάμεσα από κάννες αυτόματων στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη, αντανακλαστικά αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

Εγώ προτείνω να καταργηθεί το αστυνομικό άσυλο. Ή η αστυνομική ασυλία. Επίσης, η υπουργική ασυλία. Μετά, βλέπουμε. Ας παίξουμε την κολοκυθιά: γιατί να αρχίσουμε από το πανεπιστήμιο;


----------



## anef (Dec 18, 2009)

Κι άλλη μια ασυλία θα μπορούσε να καταργηθεί: αυτή που απολαμβάνουν οι ακροδεξιές ομάδες και η βία τους στα πολυφωνικά δελτία των 8. 

Και μια ακόμα παρατήρηση για την κουβέντα: άσυλο, ασυλία και ανεκτικότητα χρειάζονται σε μια κοινωνία οι απόψεις/ομάδες κλπ. που δεν έχουν δύναμη, όχι αυτές που ταυτίζονται με το κατεστημένο. Ο Καρατζαφέρης δεν έχει ανάγκη διάδοσης των ιδεών του γιατί κάθε μέρα χαριεντίζεται αυτός και τα πρωτοπαλίκαρά του με τους μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους στα δελτία. Είναι σαν να παραπονιόμαστε -τηρουμένων των αναλογιών- που στο ορίτζιναλ Πολυτεχνείο δεν αντιπροσωπευόταν ομάδα φασιστών. 

Το αν υπάρχει ή όχι ελευθερία επίσης το καταλαβαίνουν αυτοί που διαφέρουν, όχι αυτοί που έχουν ίδιες απόψεις με του Πρετεντέρη. Όσο πετάνε ζαρντινιέρες πάνω σε ανθρώπους επειδή _είναι _κάπως, και επειδή απ' αυτό συνάγεται ότι πιστεύουν στα χ πράγματα, μια χαρά είναι το άσυλο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Κολοκυθιά υπάρχει όταν θεωρούμε ότι είμαστε σε διαφορετικές όχθες. Όμως δεν χρειάζεται κανένας κόπος απολύτως να πείσετε εμένα ή οποιονδήποτε λογικό και ελευθερόφρονα άνθρωπο ότι δεν είναι σωστό να υπάρχει ασυλία πολιτικών για αδικήματα του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου ή ασυλία αστυνομικών. Υπάρχει; Θέλετε να πείτε ότι δεν εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι; Στην ιεράρχηση, βάλτε το στην κορυφή. Γιατί χρειάζεται να κατατεθεί εδώ σαν επιχείρημα, λες και θα θεωρούσε κανείς ότι δεν θέλουμε οι άλλοι αυτή την πρόοδο;

Ωστόσο, δεν λέτε αν εσείς ενοχλείστε από τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο. Δεν είπα ποια μπορεί να είναι η καλύτερη λύση, αλλά όσο βάζουμε στην άλλη πλάστιγγα αντεπιχειρήματα για να μη συζητείται το πρόβλημα, απλώς κακοφορμίζει. Έτσι, προτού φτάσουν οι νέοι να γίνουν πολιτικοί (ή απλοί πολίτες) βουτηγμένοι στην παρανομία, εκπαιδεύονται στην ανομία του φοιτητή. Στο πανεπιστημιακό περιβάλλον μαθαίνουν, μαζί με τα όποια γράμματα, και όλα τα τσαλίμια του νεοέλληνα (παράκαμψη κανονισμών, ανέλιξη μέσω κομματικών διασυνδέσεων, παράβαση χωρίς κύρωση, όλα τα καλά).

Αν βέβαια θεωρούμε ότι απάντηση και λύση για τις ζαρντινιέρες αυτής της χώρας είναι οι κουκούλες της άλλης όχθης, εντάξει, αλλά εγώ πρέπει να δηλώνω ότι έχω αλλεργία και στα δύο φαινόμενα. Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να δω τη σημερινή αστυνομία να φυλάει τους χώρους των πανεπιστημίων. Αλλά επίσης δεν θα ήθελα να περιμένω πότε θα λυθούν τα χίλια δυο υπόλοιπα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας μας για να δοθεί μια έξυπνη απάντηση σ' αυτόν το γρίφο. Το να μην κάνουμε τίποτα δεν είναι έξυπνη απάντηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά επίσης δεν θα ήθελα να περιμένω πότε θα λυθούν τα χίλια δυο υπόλοιπα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας μας για να δοθεί μια έξυπνη απάντηση σ' αυτόν το γρίφο. Το να μην κάνουμε τίποτα δεν είναι έξυπνη απάντηση.


Εγώ βλέπω ότι οι δημοσκοπήσεις στο Διαδίκτυο δείχνουν ότι 80% αυτών που επιλέγουν να συμμετάσχουν στη δημοσκόπηση (π.χ. μεταξύ των επισκεπτών του in.gr) πιστεύουν ότι ο νόμος για το άσυλο πρέπει να αλλάξει.

Αλλά εύχομαι σε όσους λένε "Γιατί ν' αλλάξει αυτό πρώτα; Ν' αλλάξει το άλλο πρώτα" να έχουν πολλές μελλοντικές ζωές για να δουν να αλλάζει κάτι, γιατί έτσι όπως το πάνε, μάλλον δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα στα επόμενα 100 χρόνια. Ή μάλλον προβλέπω να εξελίσσεται ως εξής η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση: 
Όποιος θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσει πανεπιστήμιο εξωτερικού για να σπουδάσουν τα παιδιά του, θα ξηλώνεται κανονικά, έστω και κάνοντας το σκ... του παξιμάδι. Για όποιον δεν έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, τα παιδιά του θα φοιτούν σε τρισάθλιες σχολές, με κτίρια που κάθε λίγο θα λεηλατούνται και θα βανδαλίζονται, με περιδεείς (και ψοφοδεείς) καθηγητές, που ικετεύουν γονατιστοί μπροστά σε κάθε χούλιγκαν με κουκούλα, και με φοιτητές που θα ξέρουν ότι μόνο επειδή είναι φτωχοί έχουν τη δυστυχία να φοιτούν σε τέτοιο ίδρυμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Για όποιον δεν έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, τα παιδιά του θα φοιτούν σε τρισάθλιες σχολές, με κτίρια που κάθε λίγο θα λεηλατούνται και θα βανδαλίζονται, με περιδεείς (και ψοφοδεείς) καθηγητές, που ικετεύουν γονατιστοί μπροστά σε κάθε χούλιγκαν με κουκούλα, και με φοιτητές που θα ξέρουν ότι μόνο επειδή είναι φτωχοί έχουν τη δυστυχία να φοιτούν σε τέτοιο ίδρυμα.


Όχι, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν σχολές που δεν θυμίζουν με κανέναν τρόπο αυτή την πραγματικότητα που μας σερβίρει η ειδησεογραφία, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι εξαίρεση ή ποσοστό-έκπληξη. Θα ρωτήσω και θα μάθουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 18, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό όλων αυτών που ζητάνε την κατάργηση του ασύλου. Ο νόμος είναι σαφής. Όταν τελούνται κακουργηματικές πράξεις, η αστυνομία έχει το δικαίωμα να επέμβει με εντολή εισαγγελέα. Πού είναι λοιπόν η αστυνομία; Γενικώς, ΠΟΥ είναι η αστυνομία; Πού είναι η αστυνομία όταν τελούνται πάσης φύσεως κακουργήματα και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι (από τα πιο μικρά μέχρι τα πιο μεγάλα) εντός και εκτός ασύλου;

Μήπως ο τίτλος του νήματος θα έπρεπε να γίνει "ο νόμος και τα (ανύπαρκτα ως ακατάλληλα) όργανα της τάξης;" Ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε. Η κατάργηση του ασύλου τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να λύσει. Οι κουκουλοφόροι δήθεν αντιεξουσιαστές θα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν, θα τα σπάνε όσο θέλουν, θα τα καίνε όσο θέλουν, ενώ η Ελληνική Αστυνομία θα χαζεύει από ένα μέτρο απέναντι "αναμένοντας οδηγίες".

Και αν θέλουν να αρχίσουμε να τους σεβόμαστε και να τους παίρνουμε περισσότερο στα σοβαρά, ας ξεκινήσουν με τον σεβασμό και την προστασία του πολίτη και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.



Alexandra said:


> 1) Να μου απαριθμήσουν εκείνες τις φορές που το άσυλο χρειάστηκε να προστατέψει την ελευθερία του λόγου και της έκφρασης από εισβολή της αστυνομίας που θα έμπαινε να τους φιμώσει. Και αντιθέτως, να μετρήσουν τις φορές που διαπράχθηκαν εγκλήματα του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου μέσα στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο.



Το πρώτο πράγμα που μού έρχεται στο μυαλό: τον τελευταίο καιρό τίθεται ζήτημα με το άσυλο στο Πολυτεχνείο και τα Indymedia από τον Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2009)

Να σου πω πού είναι η αστυνομία στην Ομόνοια; Πουθενά. Οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών όμως είναι παντού.

Να πω και κάτι άλλο: όχι, δε μου αρέσει που καίγονται τα πανεπιστήμια. Αν μπει μέσα αυτή η αστυνομία που έχουμε δηλαδή, δε θα καούν; Και γιατί αυτούς τους γνωστούς αγνώστους δεν τους συλλαμβάνουν έξω από τα πανεπιστήμια; Πόσο δύσκολο είναι; Γιατί πληθαίνουν οι καταγγελίες για κατάχρηση εξουσίας; Γιατί έχει γεμίσει το διαδίκτυο με φωτογραφίες κουκουλοφόρων *δίπλα* σε αστυνομικούς; Γιατί βλέπω στο κέντρο αστυνομικούς με εξάρτυση και κουκούλες; Πρέπει να αισθανθώ εμπιστοσύνη και να τους πω «άντε, μπείτε και στα πανεπιστήμια»; 

Και δηλαδή το άσυλο τους μάρανε; Έχουν καταφέρει ως τώρα να εμποδίσουν καταστροφές οπουδήποτε αλλού για να τις εμποδίσουν και στις σχολές;


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όμως δεν χρειάζεται κανένας κόπος απολύτως να πείσετε εμένα ή οποιονδήποτε λογικό και ελευθερόφρονα άνθρωπο ότι δεν είναι σωστό να υπάρχει ασυλία πολιτικών για αδικήματα του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου ή ασυλία αστυνομικών. Υπάρχει;


Υπάρχει. Σημασία δεν έχει τι θεωρεί κανείς αυτονόητο, αλλά τι προβάλλει κατά προτίμηση μέσα του και προς τα έξω με τα λόγια του. Γιατί το να πιστεύεις κάτι αυτονόητα δεν σημαίνει ότι ασχολείσαι και μ' αυτό. Π.χ. το να θεωρείς αυτονόητα κακή την παράνομη βία και αυθαιρεσία της αστυνομίας δεν συνεπάγεται ότι την ιεραρχείς σωστά ως πρόβλημα, μέσα στο πλήθος των προβλημάτων. Γιατί όλα στη ζωή είναι θέμα ιεράρχησης.



nickel said:


> Θέλετε να πείτε ότι δεν εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι; Στην ιεράρχηση, βάλτε το στην κορυφή. Γιατί χρειάζεται να κατατεθεί εδώ σαν επιχείρημα, λες και θα θεωρούσε κανείς ότι δεν θέλουμε οι άλλοι αυτή την πρόοδο;


Εμείς (μια και χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό) το βάζουμε στην κορυφή. "Εσείς"; Όχι. (βλ. παραπάνω)



nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν λέτε αν εσείς ενοχλείστε από τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο. Δεν είπα ποια μπορεί να είναι η καλύτερη λύση, αλλά όσο βάζουμε στην άλλη πλάστιγγα αντεπιχειρήματα για να μη συζητείται το πρόβλημα, απλώς κακοφορμίζει. Έτσι, προτού φτάσουν οι νέοι να γίνουν πολιτικοί (ή απλοί πολίτες) βουτηγμένοι στην παρανομία, εκπαιδεύονται στην ανομία του φοιτητή. *Στο πανεπιστημιακό περιβάλλον μαθαίνουν, μαζί με τα όποια γράμματα, και όλα τα τσαλίμια του νεοέλληνα (παράκαμψη κανονισμών, ανέλιξη μέσω κομματικών διασυνδέσεων, παράβαση χωρίς κύρωση, όλα τα καλά).*


[Τα έντονα στο παράθεμα δικά μου]. Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά (τα έντονα) με το άσυλο; Όσο για την παράβαση χωρίς κύρωση, τη μόνη που έχει δυνητικά σχέση, πάλι είναι θέμα ιεράρχησης. Για μένα, ο Έλληνας μαθαίνει την παράβαση χωρίς κύρωση από τη συμπεριφορά των πολιτικών, των μεγαλοεργολάβων, των μεγαλορυπαντών, των μπράβων της νύχτας, των μεγαλοδικηγόρων, των μεγαλοδημοσιογράφων, των προέδρων των ΠΑΕ και λοιπών αθλητικών παραγόντων, των αστυνομικών, των δικαστών, κλπ. κλπ. Σιγά μην περίμενε να τη μάθει στο πανεπιστήμιο! Δηλαδή, όσοι δεν πάνε πανεπιστήμιο, δεν τα μαθαίνουν όλ' αυτά;



nickel said:


> Αν βέβαια θεωρούμε ότι απάντηση και λύση για τις ζαρντινιέρες αυτής της χώρας είναι οι κουκούλες της άλλης όχθης, εντάξει, αλλά εγώ πρέπει να δηλώνω ότι έχω αλλεργία και στα δύο φαινόμενα. Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ δεν θα ήθελα να δω τη σημερινή αστυνομία να φυλάει τους χώρους των πανεπιστημίων. Αλλά επίσης δεν θα ήθελα να περιμένω πότε θα λυθούν τα χίλια δυο υπόλοιπα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας μας για να δοθεί μια έξυπνη απάντηση σ' αυτόν το γρίφο. Το να μην κάνουμε τίποτα δεν είναι έξυπνη απάντηση.


Ποιος είπε να μην κάνουμε τίποτα; _Όλοι σχεδόν οι πρυτάνεις λένε πως το υφιστάμενο νομικό πλαίσιο αρκεί, φτάνει να εφαρμόζεται._ Ή μήπως και οι πρυτάνεις "χαϊδεύουν τους κουκουλοφόρους";
Όσο δε για τις περίφημες κουκούλες που αναφέρεις, τις φοράνε και ακροδεξιοί πλάι-πλάι με την αστυνομία, τις φοράνε και ασφαλίτες, και, τέλος, τις φοράνε οι ίδιοι οι αστυνομικοί σε περαστικούς ή τέλος πάντων σε ασκεπείς ειρηνικούς διαδηλωτές, ώστε να τους πάνε μετά για κακούργημα με βάση το νόμο για τις κουκούλες. Ή μήπως δεν το άκουσες; Άρα, τι προηγείται; Η είσοδος *αυτής* της αστυνομίας στα ΑΕΙ, ή η μεταμόρφωσή της προτού έχει *μούτρα* να παρουσιάζεται στην κοινωνία και στις σχολές; Τώρα, το να μου πεις ότι πρέπει να γίνουν και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, για μένα είναι καθαρή εθελοτυφλία, συγκεκριμένου μάλιστα πολιτικού... χρώματος. Διότι και οι τυφλοί ακόμα έχουν τρόπο να βλέπουν.

Τέλος, διαβάζοντάς τα όλα αυτά, θα νόμιζε κανείς πως στα πανεπιστήμια επικρατεί χάος βίας. Εκείνο που για μένα επικρατεί στα πανεπιστήμια είναι μια μιζέρια, επιστημονική και εκπαιδευτική πρώτα-πρώτα, η οποία απλώς αντανακλά τη γενικότερη ελληνική μιζέρια, και όχι κάποια κατάσταστη τύπου "Class of 84", παρά τα όποια εγκληματικά περιστατικά, που και πάλι τα πιο σοβαρά (*μαχαιριές*) είναι από ακροδεξιούς, από τα καρντάσια δηλ. της αστυνομίας που είναι "απέξω". Και όσο ελάχιστα έως καθόλου η αστυνομία κυνηγά τους ναζί έξω στο δρόμο, αφού είναι καρντάσια, άλλο τόσο ελάχιστα έως καθόλου θα τους κυνηγούσε και μέσα στις σχολές. Άρα, ξέρουμε ποιους αποκλειστικά θα κυνηγούσε αν έμπαινε μέσα. Άσε, το έχουμε δει το έργο στην Ελλάδα, δεκαετίες ολόκληρες.

Και αμάν πια με αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού, όπου όσοι έχουν την ευτυχία να μπορούν να πληρώσουν στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους και ευδοκιμούν. Γνωρίζω αρκετές περιπτώσεις τενεκέδων που δεν πέρασαν στις πανελλήνιες ή δεν έδωσαν καν και πήγαν έξω και ξεζουμίστηκαν πληρώνοντας στις Αγγλίες και τις Σκωτίες και γύρισαν πιο αγράμματοι απ' όσο είχαν πάει στην αρχή, αλλά παντελώς ξεπουπουλιασμένοι. Μια μικρή πρόγευση παίρνουμε από αυτό με διάφορα Κολλέγια εδώ, που επιδίδονται στην ίδια επαίσχυντη εκμετάλλευση πουλώντας φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Ζήτω το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο!


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πού είναι λοιπόν η αστυνομία; Γενικώς, ΠΟΥ είναι η αστυνομία; Πού είναι η αστυνομία όταν τελούνται πάσης φύσεως κακουργήματα και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι (από τα πιο μικρά μέχρι τα πιο μεγάλα) εντός και εκτός ασύλου;


Μα είναι απλό, αγαπητέ μου. Η αστυνομία είναι εκείνη την ώρα απασχολημένη με το να διαπράττει *τα δικά της κακουργήματα*. Να φορτώσει μια τσάντα μολότοφ σ' έναν περαστικό με πιτζάμες, να γκαζάρει με 50 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα εναντίον μιας 60άρας μαθηματικού, να σκοτώσει στο ξύλο κάποιον με πράσινα παπούτσια, να σύρει στο τμήμα χειροπεδοδέσμια μια αλλοδαπή μαμά που έβγαινε από το σουπερμάρκετ, να περάσει από το "καφενείο" να εισπράξει την προστασία, να πάει στο βουνό να ποτίσει τη φούντα, να πάρει τα ποσοστά από την πορνεία, κλπ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Μόνιμα αυτές οι διπολικές συζητήσεις που δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά. Προφανώς η Αλεξάνδρα κι εγώ θέλουμε να μπούνε οι δεξιοί τραμπούκοι στο πανεπιστήμιο. Προφανώς στα τμήματα του πανεπιστημίου που λειτουργούν έτσι που θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν τα πανεπιστήμια, αυτά που ξέρω εγώ, όλοι οι φοιτητές είναι δεξιοί και απέξω παρκάρουν τα τανκς της χούντας για προστασία.

Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν δεν αποφασίσει η αριστερά να κοιτάξει και αυτά τα φαινόμενα και αφήνει να τα συζητούν άλλοι, αφενός χαρίζει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό της κοινής γνώμης στον Άδωνη και τον Καρατζαφέρη και αφετέρου, αν δεν κάνει εφαρμόσιμες προτάσεις για λύσεις, δεν αποκλείεται να φορτώσουν στο κεφάλι μας τις χειρότερες. Ίσως όμως το να θέλεις να έχεις αριστερή ματιά στο πρόβλημα του ασύλου αποτελεί οξύμωρο. Η αδράνεια, το μια χαρά είναι έτσι που είναι, το άλλα έχουν προτεραιότητα, το μη χείρον βέλτιστο, ίσως αυτό είναι αριστερή ματιά και δεν το είχα καταλάβει.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

> Ο 29χρονος βρισκόταν με άλλους φοιτητές στον 5ο όροφο του κτιρίου και σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες ξαφνικά βγήκε στο παράθυρο και πήδησε στο κενό. Οι φοιτητές ενημέρωσαν τον Πρύτανη, ενώ ειδοποιήθηκε και η Αστυνομία. Αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα γιατί μερίδα φοιτητών δεν επέτρεπε στους αστυνομικούς να μπουν στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο που καλύπτεται από το άσυλο. Τελικά, ο πρύτανης συγκάλεσε έκτακτο συμβούλιο και επετράπη η είσοδος στους αστυνομικούς της Ασφάλειας για να διερευνήσουν το συμβάν, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν πρόκειται για ατύχημα, αυτοκτονία ή εγκληματική ενέργεια.



Θα δεχόμουν να μη θέλουν να μπει η Ελληνική Αστυνομία, αν δέχονταν τη λογική ότι ΚΑΠΟΙΑ αστυνόμευση πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να υπάρξει μέσα στον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου, έστω και από πανεπιστημιακή ιδιωτική αστυνομία. Αλλά αν δεν θέλουν ούτε αυτό, όπως διαφαίνεται, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να δολοφονείται ένας άνθρωπος (αν ήταν δολοφονία) και να συγκαλείται συμβούλιο για να επιτραπεί η διευρεύνηση του εγκλήματος και για να συλληφθεί ο δράστης. 

Δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή ο νόμος, απλώς να εφαρμοστεί πρέπει; Μα αφού δεν τον αφήνουν να εφαρμοστεί. Οι φοιτητές που έχουν αντίρρηση να κληθεί η αστυνομία, την ώρα που βλέπουν ένα πτώμα μπροστά τους και δεν ξέρουν αν κάποιος τον έσπρωξε απ' το παράθυρο, παρεμποδίζουν την εφαρμογή του νόμου. Και ο πρύτανης, με το τεράστιο ηθικό ανάστημα, συγκαλεί έκτακτο συμβούλιο, φοβάται να πει στους φοιτητές του "Θα εφαρμόσω τον νόμο και θα καλέσω την αστυνομία". Που κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να χρειάζεται καν να το πει, θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο ότι θα εφαρμόσει τον νόμο.

Όσο για την περιγραφή των αστυνομικών ως εμπόρων ναρκωτικών, νταβατζήδων, δολοφόνων και γενικώς κακούργων, έχω να πω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να χαρακτηρίζονται συλλήβδην χιλιάδες άνθρωποι με μόνο κριτήριο ότι αποφάσισαν να κάνουν ένα επάγγελμα που σε κάθε χώρα είναι τουλάχιστον αναγκαίο κακό. Μπορεί και οι ίδιοι να μην επέλεγαν αυτό το επάγγελμα αν είχαν πολλές άλλες επιλογές, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι αποφάσισαν να καταταγούν στην αστυνομία γιατί είναι εγκληματίες.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μόνιμα αυτές οι διπολικές συζητήσεις που δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά.


Ε καλά, βρε nickel, μη μου πεις ότι πιστεύεις ότι θα καταλήξουμε πουθενά. Στα πολιτικά, σπανίως οι άνθρωποι που διαφωνούν στην αρχή δεν διαφωνούν και στο τέλος. Απλά, ανοίγει κάποιος ένα νήμα, σχολιάζει, και μετά, αν συμμετάσχουν οι ομοϊδεάτες/ομοφρονούντες του μόνο, τα βρίσκουν μεταξύ τους και επαυξάνουν. Κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος από τον άλλο πόλο, όπως λες (λες να πάσχει η Λεξιλογία από διπολική διαταραχή; ), αρχίζει να ενοχλείται από την τόση ομοφωνία, με την οποία διαφωνεί, και αντιδρά προβάλλοντας τις διαφορετικές του απόψεις. Τότε, και άλλοι που παρακολουθούσαν με ελαφρά δυσφορία αλλά βαριόντουσαν να παρέμβουν, σπεύδουν να συμφωνήσουν με τον διαφωνούντα, ώστε να αποκατασταθεί η ισορροπία. Κόκκινη κλωστή δεμένη, στην ανέμη τυλιγμένη, δώσ' της μπάτσο να γυρίσει, παραμύθι ν' αρχινίσει, από καταβολής κόσμου.



nickel said:


> Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν δεν αποφασίσει η αριστερά να κοιτάξει και αυτά τα φαινόμενα και αφήνει να τα συζητούν άλλοι, αφενός χαρίζει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό της κοινής γνώμης στον Άδωνη και τον Καρατζαφέρη και αφετέρου, αν δεν κάνει εφαρμόσιμες προτάσεις για λύσεις, δεν αποκλείεται να φορτώσουν στο κεφάλι μας τις χειρότερες. Ίσως όμως το να θέλεις να έχεις αριστερή ματιά στο πρόβλημα του ασύλου αποτελεί οξύμωρο. Η αδράνεια, το μια χαρά είναι έτσι που είναι, το άλλα έχουν προτεραιότητα, το μη χείρον βέλτιστο, ίσως αυτό είναι αριστερή ματιά και δεν το είχα καταλάβει.


Αν οι *πρυτάνεις* φρονούν ότι το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο αρκεί, φτάνει να εφαρμόζεται, τι εμοί και σοί; Ας δουν γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται και πώς θα γίνει να εφαρμόζεται και ας αφήσουν τις εκ του πονηρού προτάσεις για κατάργηση του ασύλου. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο πρύτανης την προηγούμενη βδομάδα είπε με νόημα πως οι δρόμοι και τα παρτέρια γύρω από το Πανεπιστήμιο (στα Προπύλαια) *δεν* καλύπτονται από το άσυλο. Άρα;

Αλεξάντρα, μη μου βάζεις λόγια. Δεν είπα εγώ ότι οι χιλιάδες αστυνομικοί κλπ. είναι κακούργοι. Πώς θα σου φανεί, αντίστοιχα, αν πω εγώ πως είπες πως "οι φοιτητές" (έτσι γενικά αναφέρθηκες σ' αυτούς) είναι άνομοι και εγκληματίες;
Για την ταμπακέρα, όμως: διαπράχτηκαν ή δεν διαπράχτηκαν αυτά τα βαρύτατα αδικήματα κατά της ζωής και της ελευθερίας αθώων πολιτών, μέσα σε δυο εικοσιτετράωρα; Τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχαν τα βίντεο; Τι θα γίνει τώρα, που υπάρχουν τα βίντεο;

Πόσο ασχολούνται τα κανάλια με αυτά τα κακουργήματα της αστυνομίας, πόσο τα προβάλλουν και πόσο προβληματίζονται για το δέον γενέσθαι; Με ποιο θράσος βγήκε ο Καρατζαφέρης στο Μέγκα των 8 και είπε ότι "εγώ αυτό που βλέπω σε αυτό το πλάνο είναι ότι η διαδηλώτρια δεν παραμερίζει όταν βλέπει τη μοτοσικλέτα να 'ρχεται καταπάνω της", και δεν τρέχει κάστανο; Γιατί αυτή η ανοχή; Πιστεύεις στα σοβαρά, nickel, ότι το "δικαίωμα" αυτό το έχει κατακτήσει ο αρχηγός του ΛΑΟΣ επειδή κάποιοι σπάνε τα πανεπιστήμια; Οι ατιμώρητοι ξυλοδαρμοί και τα μαχαιρώματα εναντίον μεταναστών, τα κλεισίματα παιδικών χαρών όπου παίζουν μεταναστάκια, το πογκρόμ εναντίον των απεργών της Μανωλάδας, το πογκρόμ εναντίον των ξένων μετά την ήττα της Εθνικής ποδοσφαίρου στην Αλβανία, οι επιθέσεις με λοστούς σε κεντρικές πλατείες, οι οργανωμένες έφοδοι δεκάδων νεοναζί σε μαγαζιά Συρίων, γιατί δεν συγκινούν τα ΜΜΕ, που κατά τα άλλα τόσο κόπτονται για τις περιουσίες των φιλήσυχων πολιτών; Και για όλη αυτή τη σκανδαλωδώς άνιση κάλυψη των γεγονότων φταίει η κατάχρηση του ασύλου; Ας σοβαρευτούμε. Ανδρώνεται ο νεοναζισμός στην Ελλάδα για άλλους, πολύ σοβαρούς λόγους, και εμείς κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας ρίχνοντας το φταίξιμο στις "υπερβολές" της *άκρας* αριστεράς (όχι της αριστεράς γενικά, nickel).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Άσε, το έχουμε δει το έργο στην Ελλάδα, δεκαετίες ολόκληρες.


Γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα, λοιπόν. Γιατί όσες δεκαετίες και να περάσουν, δεν θα πιστέψουμε ότι άλλαξε ή μπορεί ν' αλλάξει ποτέ τίποτα στην Ελλάδα. Τι 1948, τι 2008. Ο εμφύλιος μαίνεται. Δεν πα' να έχουμε δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση, φασιστικά θα μας κυβερνάει πάντα, γιατί Κέντρο και Δεξιά ίσον φασισμός. Από δημοκρατία ξέρει μόνο το 10% του εκλογικού σώματος. Κι όπως πάντα, πάμε στο περίπτερο και αγοράζουμε κρυφά διπλωμένη την εφημερίδα μας. Κι όπως όταν ήμουν μικρή, οι γονείς μου δεν μου έλεγαν ότι είχαν ψηφίσει γερο-Παπανδρέου, για να μη μου ξεφύγει στο σχολείο και έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με τη χούντα, έτσι και σήμερα. Ούτε να τολμήσεις να πεις τι ψηφίζεις. Δεν είναι εντελώς χιούμορ, όμως. Όντως αυτοί που ψηφίζουν Καρατζαφέρη μάλλον δεν πρέπει να τολμούν να το λένε, ειδικά μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια. 

"Διαφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου να το λες"; Μπα, έχει αντικατασταθεί με καινούρια ρήση: "Εγώ θα σου λέω τι θα λες, κι εγώ θα σου λέω τι θα ψηφίζεις, αλλιώς θα σου κάψω και τα πανεπιστήμια και τα μαγαζιά και τα αυτοκίνητα".


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Προσωρινό:

Ούτε να διαβάσω δεν προλαβαίνω. Πάω να διεκπεραιώσω ένα ραντεβουδάκι με τον Κάμερον και θα τα πούμε στο νήμα του κιν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

Όχι, πολλά έχουν αλλάξει, αλλά και πάρα πολλά δεν έχουν αλλάξει. Συγκεκριμένα, η αστυνομία έχει αλλάξει ελάχιστα. Μετά από 30 χρόνια κράτους της δεξιάς και της ακροδεξιάς και μετά από 7 χρόνια δικτατορία, η αποχουντοποίηση στο στρατό, στην αστυνομία, στο δικαστικό σώμα, στις μυστικές υπηρεσίες και στην εκκλησία υπήρξε απειροελάχιστη. Πόσο μάλλον αν μιλήσουμε για "απο-κράτος_της_δεξιάς-οποίηση". Άλλαξε λοιπόν (εν μέρει) το πολιτικό προσωπικό, αλλά όχι το προσωπικό της δικαιοσύνης και των μηχανισμών καταστολής. Αν σε αυτό συνυπολογιστεί η φυσική ροπή αυτών των μηχανισμών προς τον αυταρχισμό, λόγω του ρόλου τους μέσα στο κράτος, καταλαβαίνουμε ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα. Το ότι η πολιτική τάξη άλλαξε, όσο άλλαξε, δεν αρκεί. Άλλωστε οι πολιτικοί, λόγω του ρόλου τους και πάλι, είναι μανούλες στο να αλλάζουν, γιατί εξαρτώνται από την ψήφο. Με τους άλλους βραχίονες του κράτους, όμως, που δεν είναι αιρετοί, τι έγινε; Θυμηθείτε το περίφημο "χουντογλέντι".

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι επειδή ψηφίζει μια φορά στα 4 χρόνια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το σύνολο κράτος μέσα στο οποίο ζει είναι δημοκρατικό, κάνει μεγάλο λάθος. Η δε δημοκρατικότητα ενός κράτους δεν φαίνεται όταν επικρατεί κοινωνική ειρήνη, αλλά όταν επικρατεί κοινωνική οξύτητα. Και βέβαια η κοινωνική οξύτητα δεν οφείλεται στους μπαχαλάκηδες αλλά στην ανεργία, στην οικονομική στασιμότητα ή και οπισθοδρόμηση, στη διαφθορά, στη γενική υποβάθμιση της ποιότητας ζωής στις πόλεις _και στην καταστολή_. Οι μπαχαλάκηδες είναι αιτιατό, όχι αίτιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αλεξάντρα, μη μου βάζεις λόγια. Δεν είπα εγώ ότι οι χιλιάδες αστυνομικοί κλπ. είναι κακούργοι. Πώς θα σου φανεί, αντίστοιχα, αν πω εγώ πως είπες πως "οι φοιτητές" (έτσι γενικά αναφέρθηκες σ' αυτούς) είναι άνομοι και εγκληματίες;


Μπορεί να έχω πολλά άλλα ελαττώματα, αλλά ποτέ δεν βάζω λόγια στο στόμα άλλων. Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά αυτό που έγραψες. Είτε το έκανες σκόπιμα, είτε όχι, η διατύπωσή σου ήταν:


> Μα είναι απλό, αγαπητέ μου. Η αστυνομία είναι εκείνη την ώρα απασχολημένη με το να διαπράττει τα δικά της κακουργήματα. Να φορτώσει μια τσάντα μολότοφ σ' έναν περαστικό με πιτζάμες, να γκαζάρει με 50 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα εναντίον μιας 60άρας μαθηματικού, να σκοτώσει στο ξύλο κάποιον με πράσινα παπούτσια, να σύρει στο τμήμα χειροπεδοδέσμια μια αλλοδαπή μαμά που έβγαινε από το σουπερμάρκετ, να περάσει από το "καφενείο" να εισπράξει την προστασία, να πάει στο βουνό να ποτίσει τη φούντα, να πάρει τα ποσοστά από την πορνεία, κλπ...



Η αστυνομία διαπράττει κακουργήματα, η αστυνομία πάει να εισπράξει την προστασία, η αστυνομία πάει στο βουνό να ποτίσει τη φούντα, η αστυνομία παίρνει ποσοστά από την πορνεία, γενικώς και αορίστως. 

Όσο για το αν μπορούσες να πεις ότι είπα "οι φοιτητές είναι άνομοι και εγκληματίες", δεν θα μπορούσες, γιατί κανέναν δεν ονόμασα εγκληματία και άνομο, άρα ούτε τους φοιτητές μπορεί να πάρει η μπάλα. Μίλησα για ψοφοδεείς πρυτάνεις, μίλησα για χούλιγκανς που εισβάλλουν στο πανεπιστήμιο, μίλησα για φοιτητές που παρεμποδίζουν την τήρηση του νόμου για το άσυλο, κανέναν δεν ονόμασα ούτε άνομο ούτε εγκληματία. Αν το ισχυριζόσουν, όντως θα μου έβαζες στο στόμα λόγια που δεν είπα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2009)

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα στην τελευταία ανάρτησή σου, Αλεξάντρα. Τα παραθέματα ακριβώς που βάζεις, εγώ τα διαβάζω έτσι που σου είπα, εσύ έτσι που μου είπες. Είναι θέμα ερμηνείας. Σε εκτιμώ πολύ για να σου προσάψω "ελαττώματα" τέτοιου είδους.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Μετά από 30 χρόνια κράτους της δεξιάς και της ακροδεξιάς και μετά από 7 χρόνια δικτατορία, η αποχουντοποίηση στο στρατό [...] υπήρξε απειροελάχιστη.


Αν με το «στρατός» εννοείς όλες τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις, και επειδή μπορώ να έχω προσωπική άποψη για ένα σεβαστό κομμάτι τους, η άποψή σου δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Και τουλάχιστον εγώ μπορώ να το πω αυτό (1) όντας μη χουντικός και (2) από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2009)

1) Εννοώ το Στρατό Ξηράς. Αυτός δεν έκανε το πραξικόπημα;
2) Όταν λες ότι η άποψή μου δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, εννοείς ότι έγινε σοβαρή αποχουντοποίηση μετά το 1974 στο Στρατό Ξηράς; Γιατί εγώ γι' αυτό μίλησα. Ή εννοείς ότι _σήμερα_ ο στρατός δεν είναι χουντικός; Γιατί εγώ γι' αυτό δεν μίλησα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ μετά από μακρά εμπειρία στενής επαφής με έναν κλάδο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων, το Ναυτικό, έχω να καταθέσω την άποψη ότι δεν υπάρχει σήμερα, 35 χρόνια μετά από την πτώση της χούντας, η έννοια "χουντικός". Οι νεαρότεροι αξιωματικοί έχουν γεννηθεί μετά το 1974. Αυτοί που έζησαν τη χούντα, έχουν προ πολλού αποστρατευτεί, και πεθάνει, οι μεγαλύτεροι. Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν ψηφοφόροι του Καρατζαφέρη, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από αυτό που έβγαλε ο Καρατζαφέρης στις εκλογές. Η δική μου εντύπωση ήταν ότι μέσα στο στράτευμα μαίνονται οι ίδιοι πόλεμοι μεταξύ των δύο μεγάλων κομμάτων, όπως και σε όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Κομματικοποιημένες οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις; Ναι. Χουντικές; Κατηγορηματικά όχι. Ονομάζουμε χουντικούς όσους ψηφίζουν ΛΑΟΣ; Ακόμα κι αν θέλουμε να διαιωνίσουμε αυτόν τον όρο, και να ονομάζουμε χουντικούς κάποιους και 100 χρόνια μετά την πτώση της χούντας, πάλι δεν είναι τέτοιο το ποσοστό που να δικαιολογεί χαρακτηρισμό όλου του στρατού.

Κι αν με τον όρο "αποχουντοποίηση" εννοείς να αποστρατεύτηκαν αυτοί που ήταν πιστοί στη Χούντα, ε, νομίζω ότι αυτό το έκανε πια η ίδια η φύση. Έχουν περάσει 35 χρόνια είπαμε, δεν υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ πια εν ενεργεία, αντίθετα έχουν ήδη αποστρατευτεί ακόμα κι αυτοί που μπήκαν στον στρατό αμέσως μετά από την πτώση της χούντας. Είναι λίγο αστείο να συζητάμε το 2009 για "αποχουντοποίηση". Εντάξει, ήταν αίτημά μας το 1974, που απαιτήσαμε ως φοιτητές στο πανεπιστήμιο να παραιτηθούν ή να διωχθούν καθηγητές που ήταν συνεργάτες της χούντας, αλλά τώρα τι σημαίνει αυτό;

Γι' αυτό μίλησα προηγουμένως για απωθημένα που δηλητηριάζουν τη σκέψη μας και μας κάνουν να πιστεύουν ότι βρισκόμαστε ακόμα στο 1950, το '50 και το '70. Αν δεν εννοείς τον σημερινό στρατό, τι νόημα έχει να αναφέρεις ότι δεν έγινε αποχουντοποίηση το 1974;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 20, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αν οι *πρυτάνεις* φρονούν ότι το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο αρκεί, φτάνει να εφαρμόζεται, τι εμοί και σοί; Ας δουν γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται και πώς θα γίνει να εφαρμόζεται και ας αφήσουν τις εκ του πονηρού προτάσεις για κατάργηση του ασύλου. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο πρύτανης την προηγούμενη βδομάδα είπε με νόημα πως οι δρόμοι και τα παρτέρια γύρω από το Πανεπιστήμιο (στα Προπύλαια) *δεν* καλύπτονται από το άσυλο. Άρα;



+1



Costas said:


> Αλεξάντρα, μη μου βάζεις λόγια. Δεν είπα εγώ ότι οι χιλιάδες αστυνομικοί κλπ. είναι κακούργοι. Πώς θα σου φανεί, αντίστοιχα, αν πω εγώ πως είπες πως "οι φοιτητές" (έτσι γενικά αναφέρθηκες σ' αυτούς) είναι άνομοι και εγκληματίες;
> Για την ταμπακέρα, όμως: διαπράχτηκαν ή δεν διαπράχτηκαν αυτά τα βαρύτατα αδικήματα κατά της ζωής και της ελευθερίας αθώων πολιτών, μέσα σε δυο εικοσιτετράωρα; Τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχαν τα βίντεο; Τι θα γίνει τώρα, που υπάρχουν τα βίντεο;



+1. 



Costas said:


> Ανδρώνεται ο νεοναζισμός στην Ελλάδα για άλλους, πολύ σοβαρούς λόγους, και εμείς κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας ρίχνοντας το φταίξιμο στις "υπερβολές" της *άκρας* αριστεράς (όχι της αριστεράς γενικά, nickel).



Δυστυχώς, αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια. Και μια σχετική παρένθεση: προχθές δεν βγήκε η απόφαση που ουσιαστικά αθωώνει τους αστυνομικούς, το λάθος των οποίων στοίχισε τη ζωή στον οδηγό του λεωφορείου;;; Πόσες φορές την έχουμε δει αυτή την ιστορία; Πόσες φορές θα την ξαναδούμε; Πώς γίνεται σε μια πόλη όπως το Λονδίνο με την άλφα εγκληματικότητα η αστυνομία να μην οπλοφορεί και να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά της και στην Αθήνα με την πολύ χαμηλότερη εγκληματικότητα, η αστυνομία να οπλοφορεί και να μην κάνει καλά τη δουλειά της; Φταίνε αυτοί; Όχι, φταίνε αυτοί που *δεν *τους εκπαιδεύουνε και που τους έδωσαν τα όπλα.

Αυτά τα πράγματα τα γνωρίζουμε όλοι και είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα. Και αν πιστεύετε ειλικρινά ότι η κατάργηση του ασύλου, θα βοηθήσει στην εφαρμογή του νόμου, τότε δεν ξέρω τι να πω.

Κανείς δεν βάζει στο τσουβάλι όλους τους αστυνομικούς. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην Ελληνική Αστυνομία που είναι έντιμοι και κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Αλλά ας μην γελιόμαστε: η εξουσία διαφθείρει. Τα νούμερα είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα. Πόσοι δεν κρίθηκαν ακατάλληλοι να έχουν όπλο; Πόσοι κάνουν ορθή χρήση της *εξουσίας* που τους προσδίδει αυτό το όπλο; Γιατί οι περισσότεροι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας αισθάνονται όλο και πιο ανασφαλείς;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 21, 2009)

Και άλλη μια παρένθεση (όχι σχετική με το άσυλο, αλλά με την αστυνομία). Η Διεθνής Αμνηστία καλεί τον Υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη για τη σύσταση πραγματικά ανεξάρτητου οργάνου για τη διερεύνηση καταγγελιών κατά της αστυνομίας:
_
"Στις 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2009, ο Υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη ανακοίνωσε την οριστική εκδοχή Σχεδίου Προεδρικού Διατάγματος για τη σύσταση Γραφείου που θα ασχολείται με κρούσματα αυθαίρετης συμπεριφοράς μελών των σωμάτων ασφαλείας. Το αρχικό προσχέδιο είχε ανακοινωθεί στις 23 Νοεμβρίου δίνοντας οκτώ ημέρες για δημόσια διαβούλευση.

Η Διεθνής Αμνηστία έστειλε επιστολή στον Υπουργό την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2009, εκφράζοντας μεταξύ άλλων ζητημάτων την ανησυχία της για το γεγονός ότι το προτεινόμενο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας του Γραφείου δεν πληροί τις πέντε αρχές για την αποτελεσματική διερεύνηση καταγγελιών εναντίον μελών των σωμάτων ασφαλείας, όπως αυτές έχουν σκιαγραφηθεί από το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου. Οι αρχές αυτές είναι η αμεροληψία, η επάρκεια, η έλλειψη χρονοτριβής, ο δημόσιος έλεγχος και η ανάμιξη του θύματος. Επιπλέον, οι προτάσεις δεν ανταποκρίνονται στα κριτήρια που διατυπώνονται στη Γνωμοδότηση του Επιτρόπου Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης αναφορικά με το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας ενός Ανεξάρτητου Οργάνου Διερεύνησης Καταγγελιών για την Αστυνομία, ούτε τα κριτήρια που έχει προσδιορίσει η ίδια η Διεθνής Αμνηστία για ένα αποτελεσματικό και ανεξάρτητο τέτοιο όργανο."_

http://www.amnesty.org.gr/library/news/2009/2009-12-21-01.htm


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2009)

Τελικά θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι αδύνατο να γίνει κουβέντα.
Μερικά βασικά: λίγο πολύ όλοι πιστεύουν στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο και την ποιότητα σπουδών που μπορεί να παρέχει (μην το μπερδεύουμε με την έρευνα, που είναι άλλο πράμα). 
Από κει και πέρα, ξέρουμε ότι το άσυλο καλύπτει μόνο αίθουσες διδασκαλίας και γραφεία, όχι κήπους και αυλές αλλά καταχρηστικά για μια ακόμα φορά ο νόμος δεν εφαρμόζεται και γι'αυτό όταν το πτώμα βρίσκεται στην αυλή θέτουν κάποιοι (ηλίθιοι) ζήτημα ασύλου και τρέχουν κάποιοι άλλοι (εξίσου ηλίθιοι) να πάρουν και δεύτερη γνώμη πριν καλέσουν την αστυνομία. Οι πρώτοι γιατί αισθάνονται ότι πρέπει να το παίξουν αγωνιστές κι οι δεύτεροι γιατί είναι ανεύθυνοι. Δυστυχώς την ανευθυνότητα πληρώνουν όλοι. 
Όσο για την αστυνομία, όταν κινδυνεύω κι έρχεται αστυνομικός να με σώσει δε με ενδιαφέρει αν ο αστυνομικός είναι έμπορος ναρκωτικών τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του, με ενδιαφέρει να με σώσει. Επειδή υπάρχουν κακοί αστυνομικοί (πολλοί), δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί αστυνομία. 
Και κάτι για τον Αμβρόσιο που θαυμάζει τη λονδρέζικη αστυνομία: ο τωρινός υπερδήμαρχος εκλέχτηκε υποσχόμενος μεταρρυθμίσεις στην αστυνομία. Προφανώς οι Λονδρεζοι δεν πιστεύουν ότι η αστυνομία κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά της. Και για όποιον έχει αντίρρηση: Ζαν- Σαρλ ντε Μενέζες.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την αστυνομία, όταν κινδυνεύω κι έρχεται αστυνομικός να με σώσει δε με ενδιαφέρει αν ο αστυνομικός είναι έμπορος ναρκωτικών τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του, με ενδιαφέρει να με σώσει. Επειδή υπάρχουν κακοί αστυνομικοί (πολλοί), δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί αστυνομία.



Ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει τα δικά του. Είπε κανείς να μην λειτουργεί αστυνομία; 



SBE said:


> Και κάτι για τον Αμβρόσιο που θαυμάζει τη λονδρέζικη αστυνομία: ο τωρινός υπερδήμαρχος εκλέχτηκε υποσχόμενος μεταρρυθμίσεις στην αστυνομία. Προφανώς οι λονδρεζοι δεν πιστεύουν ότι η αστυνομία κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά της. Και για όποιον έχει αντίρρηση: Ζαν- Σαρλ ντε Μενέζες.



Το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα (όπου οι Άγγλοι αστυνομικοί δεν οπλοφορούν) είναι δοκιμασμένο εδώ και δεκαετίες, για να μην πω αιώνες. Οπότε, θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι αυτό που λες για τον τωρινό υπερδήμαρχο ουδόλως επηρεάζει τα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Σχετικό: #35, 38-40
Στο Πειθαρχικό ο αρχηγός της Σχολής Ευελπίδων (news.247)

Από τις ανακρίσεις προέκυψε, ότι ο αρχηγός της Σχολής αναφέρθηκε απαξιωτικά για την εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου, χαρακτηρίζοντάς την "μπούρδα".
Μόλις τελείωσε η απαγγελία του ύμνου, κάποιοι χειροκρότησαν.
Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα, ότι από τις 15 Νοεμβρίου ο αρχηγός της Σχολής ζήτησε από έναν σπουδαστή, να του βρει τον ύμνο της 21ης Απριλίου και στις 16 Νοεμβρίου έδωσε τον ύμνο σε έξι σπουδαστές της Σχολής "για να τον μάθουν". Τελικά στον έκτο σπουδαστή είπαν να μην συμμετάσχει, διότι είχε κυπριακή καταγωγή.
Η δεύτερη ΕΔΕ, που διενήργησε το ΓΕΣ διεξήχθη για να διαπιστωθεί, πώς δεν έγινε γνωστό το επεισόδιο στη Διοίκηση της Σχολής.

Τώρα, αν "ψηφίζουν Καρατζαφέρη" ή όχι δεν ξέρω· μπορεί να ψηφίζουν Χρυσή Αυγή. (Μου άρεσε η 'ευαισθησία' τους με τον Κύπριο!)


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2013)

Σχετικό: 35, 38-40
(Καθημερινή)
Η Κοινότητα των Εφέδρων Ειδικών Δυνάμεων κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία της από το 2011, οπότε είχε συμμετάσχει στην αντιμνημονιακή συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Συντάγματος. Τα φώτα έπεσαν πάνω τους και πέρυσι, όταν παρατάχθηκαν στη λεωφόρο Αμαλίας στη συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας κατά της Αγκελα Μέρκελ, φωνάζοντας συνθήματα όπως «ψηλά ψηλά τα πράσινα μπερέ», «δεν υπάρχει Δεξιά - δεν υπάρχει Αριστερά, μόνο κόκκαλα Ελλήνων ιερά» και «μαζί - μαζί να φύγουν οι ναζί». (Σ.Σ. Προφανώς εννοούσαν την κυβέρνηση του μνημονίου) Ηδη από τότε η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Εθελοντών Εφέδρων Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων διαχώριζε τη θέση της από την ΚΕΕΔ. Για μια ακόμη φορά χθες, υποχρεώθηκε να εκδώσει ανακοίνωση, τονίζοντας ότι οι εν λόγω ενέργειες δεν συνάδουν με τον ηθικό κώδικα των Εθελοντών Εφέδρων. «Ενέργειες “εφέδρων” που επιδίδονται συστηματικά σε πολιτικές δραστηριότητες, εξυπηρετώντας –άγνωστο ποιους– μύχιους σκοπούς και επιδιώξεις, υπονοώντας σαφώς και αποδεχόμενοι το ενδεχόμενο διασάλευσης της κοινωνικής ειρήνης και της εθνικής και κοινωνικής ενότητος, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις επιδιώξεις και το πνεύμα των Εθελοντών Εφέδρων» σημειώνουν. Αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι η ΚΕΕΔ δεν αναγνωρίζεται από τις άλλες ενώσεις εφέδρων, καθώς δεν έχει εγκεκριμένο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές καταστατικό. Πάντως, η Κοινότητα συμπράττει με την Ανεξάρτητη Κίνηση Στρατιωτικών (ΑΚΙΣ).

Το πλέον ανησυχητικό, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι η πλατιά αποδοχή που είχε η πρότασή τους για ενεργοποίηση του άρθρου 120. Η σχετική ανάρτηση στο facebook διαδόθηκε ευρέως, ενώ η πλειονότητα των σχολιαστών υπερθεμάτιζε για την ανάγκη «ανατροπής του καθεστώτος». Μολονότι η ΚΕΕΔ αρνείται ότι διατηρεί σχέση με τη Χρυσή Αυγή, τα γνωστά χρυσαυγίτικα μπλογκ και προφίλ στο facebook «αγκάλιασαν» την πρωτοβουλία. (Μια άλλη οργάνωση εφέδρων κομάντο, ο Ιερός Λόχος 2012, έχει ταχθεί ανοιχτά υπέρ της Χρυσής Αυγής.) Σταχυολογώντας από τα πάμπολλα comment: «Κουράγιο, παιδιά, είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ δίπλα σας, αν χρειαστεί και τα όπλα θα πάρουμε φτάνει να αναπνεύσουμε καθαρό αέρα!» Χ.Οικ. «Νιώθω υπερήφανος που αντιπροσωπεύομαι από γνήσια ελληνόπουλα που ακολουθούν το δόγμα του φυσικού ηγέτη κ.κ. Γεώργιον Παπαδόπουλον». Κ.Ξ. «Εχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί φίλοι από το εξωτερικό». Ι.Ζ. «Ετοιμάζουν πολλά οι εθνοπροδότες! Μην κιοτέψετε! Μην μας αφήσετε άλλο στα νύχια των αισχρών εθνοπροδοτών και των κατακτητών της πατρίδας μας! Ευχαριστώ το Θεό που γεννήθηκα Ελληνίδα και γέννησα Ελληνες, ένας εκ των οποίων υπηρέτησε τις Ειδικές Δυνάμεις!» Ε.Δ. «Ολοι μαζί με μια ιαχή! ΛΟΚ!» Γ.Α.

Τα γεγονότα παρακολουθούν με αμηχανία οι σώφρονες των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Υψηλόβαθμη πηγή από την Πολεμική Αεροπορία αναφέρει ότι η συζήτηση περί πραξικοπήματος είναι «αστειότητες». Ωστόσο, τονίζει ότι η απήχηση της Χρυσής Αυγής είναι πολύ μεγάλη σε όλες τις βαθμίδες των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. «Πάντα υπήρχε η τάση, όμως σήμερα έχει απενοχοποιηθεί, αφού αυτές οι ιδέες ακούγονται μέσα στη Βουλή. Ετσι, κουβέντες όπως “θα πάρουμε την Πόλη” ακούγονται πια ανοιχτά. Ενισχυμένο είναι και το αντιαριστερό ρεύμα».


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2013)

Mόνο εμένα αναγούλιασε η ανατριχιαστική φάτσα με τα ακόμα ανατριχιαστικότερα δάχτυλα-αρπάγες που μας υποδέχεται πάνω πάνω;
Κάνουν όνειρα τα σταγονίδια, αλλά με τα όνειρα θα μείνουν.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2013)

Μικρή διευκρίνιση χωρίς ιδιαίτερη συνάφεια με τα όσα συζητούνται εδώ, αλλά με ευρύτερη σημασία: Το ακροτελεύτιο άρθρο 120 του Συντάγματος επιβάλλει στους Έλληνες («δικαιουμένων και υποχρεουμένων») να αντιμετωπίσουν αντιστεκόμενοι με κάθε μέσο εναντίον οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να καταλύσει το Σύνταγμα *με τη βία* («επιχειρούντος την *βιαίαν* κατάλυσιν αυτού»). Υπογραμμίζω χίλιες φορές το περί βιαίας κατάλυσης, γιατί δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν είναι τόσο προφανές ότι σε περιβάλλον ακώλυτης κοινοβουλευτικής λειτουργίας κάποιος (κάποιο πολιτειακό όργανο; ) προσπαθεί να καταλύσει το Σύνταγμα *βιαίως*.


----------

